
Show HN: Interactive Statistical Distribution Visualizer - jeffjose
http://jeffreyjose.com/stats/dist/
======
jeffjose
Author of the tool here -

Thanks so much for checking the tool out!

If you notice something funky, let me know. If you have feedback on
improvements, feature requests.. those are welcome as well!

